

I'm Half White and Half Asian Can I Be in the Media? - TheMajority

From what I can see there are no lead male actors who look like me even though every company I go to is filled with asian and indian men. I have a lot of expendable income. I promise if someone puts a lead MALE actor in a movie who looks like me I will pay for the movie and I will buy all the things in the movie. It would make me feel like I relate to the main character more. I guess it feels bad designing all your software and running your businesses and being born here and never having any representation in the media. I&#x27;m about to have my own company and still I don&#x27;t feel like part of my own country even though my ancestors both came here from the mayflower and hawaii. I haven&#x27;t watched the television show silicon valley because it&#x27;s just a bunch of white guys. What is the f<i></i>ing problem? Sell me something. Pander to me! I have $$$ take it!
======
smt88
I can't tell if this is a joke, but I'm going to humor you.

I think your money would be better spent on, say, therapy to help you deal
with your issues of belonging. One movie starring an Asian-looking man is not
going to fix your identity issues, nor is any external event.

Asians are less than 5% of the country, so there aren't as many accusations of
racism when movies are missing them as when movies are missing African
Americans. Also, the "Asian American" statistic includes people from the
Indian subcontinent. So if you feel like you're in a country that has very few
people who look like you, you're right! If you were white in China, you'd feel
the same way.

Regarding Asian actors: John Cho has had a fairly successful career, and it's
only on the upswing. The Netflix show Marco Polo is absolutely full of Asians.
Lucy Liu is the star of a TV show and many movies.

I find it ironic that you're crying about discrimination, but you mention
several times that you want to see a male playing a lead role. Everyone wants
the world to be in their image, but it never will be. Do what you can to
change it, and if you can't, don't make yourself miserable.

Edit: Main characters in Silicon Valley, The Big Bang Theory, Heroes, The Last
Air Bender, and probably lots of other films are Indian. Ben Kingsley is
super-famous and half Indian.

~~~
dllthomas
_" The Netflix show Marco Polo is absolutely full of Asians."_

And pretty fun, actually.

------
nicholas73
Keanu Reeves.

Hum, I guess you can be hapa but still need an American last name!

~~~
Jeremy1026
Parents: Samuel Nowlin Reeves, Jr., Patricia Taylor, Nationality: American,
British, Canadian

~~~
smt88
"His mother is English while his father, who is a Hawaiian-born American, has
Native Hawaiian, Chinese, and Portuguese ancestry."

Here's a pic of his dad:
[http://img.spokeo.com/public/900-600/keanu_reeves_2001_01_26...](http://img.spokeo.com/public/900-600/keanu_reeves_2001_01_26.jpg)

